# newbie from Canada



## zeddy (Nov 23, 2009)

I have absolutely no experience, I was over at a friends place on the weekend and he just finished preparing some deer sausage in his little chief, One smell and I was hooked, I have a primary interest in smoking game meat but I am open to anything. I bought a little chief to get started and help me decide what I really want.
Any help or comments are appreciated


----------



## evo 9 guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome to SMF. A lot useful information here. Once the neighbors get a wiff of the Q your going to need a bigger smoker.


----------



## alx (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.We enjoy questions and love the Q-View...


----------



## fire it up (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome zeddy, plenty of recipes and folks who know how to do amazing things with smoking game meats.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 23, 2009)

First off welcome Zeddy to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## toxie (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome to SMF!! Lots of good folks and information here...


----------



## zeddy (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments, I have already subscribed to the five day course.

I cant wait to have some pictures to post soon!


----------



## blue (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Zeddy.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics... 

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

How to post Qview to Forum:



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## gnubee (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome from out here in The Okanagan Valley  BC, what province are you from?

Any relation to the Zellers Christmas bear? LOL

I have a Zeddy bear sitting on my desk because my sister in law is a manager at Zellers.

The little Chief is a fine smoker because it can easily maintain lower temps. I bought mine to do salmon with. For fish I don't think you can get a better smoker. However for smoking things like Roasts, ribs or poultry you will probably need a smoker that can maintain higher temperatures. Poultry really needs a smoker that can max out at or above 250f and even better if it can get to 300f or more. Ribs , pork butts , brisket etc do well around 212f - 250f for low and slow smoking. You will get lots of differing opinions on the exact correct temperatures, the best type of wood , the best type of smoker etc. Part of the fun of it all is deciding which formula is best for you.

Remember we love qview. ( pictures of your smokes )

Check this link http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=81585


----------

